# Losing my hair, feel awful, Doc says I'm fine.



## Miapelly (Aug 9, 2015)

I have so many symptoms of hypothyroid, the biggest being hair loss. The Doctor did blood work my TSH is 2.96 AND T4 is 1.0. She says I'm fine. Any thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board.

My first thought is for you to find another doctor who "gets it!"

Then, get your ferritin tested.

And you do need some very important tests as the 2 you had done are not helpfully diagnostic.

Info above.

If you have low ferritin and you probably do, that accounts for hair loss. Those of us w/autoimmune problems find that the ferritin is low.

A lot of reading for you but it will serve you well.


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

I've had to fight so hard and gone to SO MANY Dr's. Find a new one and make them test EVERYTHING. Hair loss is a major sign your body is in distress. Keep fighting.


----------

